
Ask HN: Do you actually care if a repo has a CoC before you contribute to it? - jtg288
Just curious if I should add a code of conduct to my projects. I&#x27;ve seen good and bad things come out of them in the past, but if people really want it I can oblige.
======
dariusiurca
Yes, because a CoC "limits" what and where should a contribution be made to a
repo and what or where not.

~~~
catacombs
Really? I've always thought a CoC was for treating people like human beings,
instead of attacking them in the issues.

------
uberman
No, I don't care.

